# Our pup(s)



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

This is Tobi just about a week ago, got around to uploading some pictures thought i would share :smile:

His Stare I can never tell what this dog is thinking...









Cuddling with mom as usual.









This was his Pink bear that he "dominated" frequently... needless to say the Bear is gone...









A few seconds after i snapped this shot he attacked the camera, he's not to be trusted :redface:








Taking a bow, actually he does this while doing anything... that and crawling around on the floor with his legs out behind him...

















Waiting patiently for a chicken foot... BTW does he look fat, becuase a few weeks ago somebody at petsmart called him chubby which i think is false... just my 2cents, and i guess i'm a little biased.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

This is Titan, our former pup, he died tragically about 2 years ago


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm in LOOOOOVE!!! What a gorgeous, handsome, *not* chubby boy! Don't feel bad, a lady at Petco told me that my Romeo was "slightly overweight". I was very offended, but surely her prescription lenses were off. He's a pittie, so yeah, he's on the stocky side and broad in the chest, but I can just see his last two ribs and he's very muscular and toned. Crazy lady. Your boy, though? He looks so slim! People are weird. 

Titan was gorgeous, too. Sorry for your loss 

Beautiful pics, by the way!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! I think Tobi is in good body shape as well.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I absolutely adore Bull Terriers! He is gorgeous! 

His weight is hard to tell from those pics though. From what I can see, if he were mine he'd probably weigh 2-3 pounds less... I like to see a little more rib.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Gorgeous, what a magnificent looking dog. Bull terriers are awesome, he has such a serious looking nature about him in some of the pics, then in others he looks like he's bein a goof. :]

Titan was absolutely stunning, I'm so sorry for your loss. He was one handsome boy.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks everybody, I'm glad that i'm not the only one that thinks he is in good shape


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Love Bull Terriers, really want one but can't. I seem to have a sensitivity to their coats.  If I touch them I break out in an iching, burning rash. 

Tobi is freaking adorable though as was Titan. I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Good looking dogs! Tobi is a handsome boy! Those eyes creep me out though! hahaha


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

AdrianVall said:


> Good looking dogs! Tobi is a handsome boy! Those eyes creep me out though! hahaha


LOL finally somebody agrees with me... they are so dark that unless the flash of the camera picks u the brown they appear black which reminds me of a shark, they seem emotionless sometimes :lol:


----------

